# any luck on river creek during bow season?



## rb_obsession (Sep 15, 2010)

i drove over to river creek the other day. game warden must had left bc practically every gate was locked.it looked worth while.any info?


----------



## wmahunter (Sep 15, 2010)

From what I've seen the gates stay closed or posted "no vehicle traffic" except during open dates for hunting.  They take down the closed signs the day before a scheduled hunt for those wishing to scout.

The area looks good but I've not had any success deer hunting there yet.

Had a successful turkey hunt this Spring when I got drawn for the quota hunt. Now will have to wait 4-5 more years for another permit.


----------



## hortonhunter22 (Sep 15, 2010)

i finally got drawn this year for the dec rifle hunt after 5 years of applying...i live like 5 miles from the place  the thing that makes the place so good is the areas around it...the deer dont necessary live on the place as much as they would travel through it during the rut..from what ive seen every other hunt they usually kill a couple does...i did do some walking out there the other day and it seemed there were more tracks this year than last but then again it aint rained in a month so its hard o tell


----------



## southGAlefty (Sep 15, 2010)

Pretty woods on the whole place...scouted it last year but didn't find much


----------



## rb_obsession (Sep 15, 2010)

what surrounds the wma?


----------



## oldways (Sep 15, 2010)

Plantions around it. The gates stay locked it must be DNR prize  because last year I scouted it on foot most of the time and had to explain to the (caretaker guy) why I was there.  I live ten mintues from it but I hunt other WMA where the DNR is a little more friendly.. I wouldn't consider it a open WMA like others are for the enjoyment of hunter with wma stamps that enjoy scouting and looking in the woods during the off season. I can understand them not wanting any one on there during the hunts but you would think you could use the main road on the place during the scouting time. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Sep 15, 2010)

yea i hear ya going to try it out on the open bow hunt this year


----------



## tdc4dade4 (Sep 16, 2010)

il be there next week myself lots of good acorn trees


----------



## rb_obsession (Sep 23, 2010)

there many white oaks on the place?


----------



## hortonhunter22 (Sep 23, 2010)

no whiteoaks that ive seen its mostly pines..some open some with thick underbrush with some hardwood drains running through a lot of it plus along the river and the creek


----------



## Gaswamp (Sep 24, 2010)

There are whiteoaks I can assure you of that.  You just got to find them.


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Sep 24, 2010)

yea sun is the last day of the bow hunt havnt seen 1 yet


----------



## wmahunter (Sep 24, 2010)

3 sits and I only saw squirrels.


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Sep 24, 2010)

yea thinking i might go bac to chickasaw


----------



## duck360 (Sep 25, 2010)

river creek is very hard to hunt during bow season! need to get on that dec. rut hunt!


----------



## Mac (Dec 8, 2011)

Son just got notice for the youth hunt, just looking for info, 

thanks


----------

